# How do I go about observing or assisting an MA?



## Bronxcutie (Mar 30, 2006)

I would like to become a makeup artist, but I don't have thousands of dollars for classes since I'm already in college.  I would like to just observe a makeup artist in action in NYC.  I really want to see a professional in action to help me improve my skills.  Should I just start contacting people?


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 30, 2006)

I would...it never hurts to ask and then you'll know...I bet they would actually appreciate they you would like to come down on your own time.


----------

